# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  Boot Survival Kit - Outlive The Outbreak

## TheZombieHunter

If you’ve ever feared that you were not prepared for a survival situation [such as getting lost in the woods] or perhaps you want extra redundancy in you survival system or maybe you simply want to carry more items without taking up precious pocket space then this article is for you!!!  Pull yourself outta whatever situation you find yourself in by your bootstraps!  Literally!

Read the rest of the post here

----------


## Ken

> If you’ve ever feared that you were not prepared for a survival situation [such as getting lost in the woods]...


I was just wondering.... did you by chance happen to look at the name of this Forum before you posted that?

----------


## TheZombieHunter

> I was just wondering.... did you by chance happen to look at the name of this Forum before you posted that?


I did this is an area to post "bug out bags"

----------


## Ken

> I did this is an area to post "bug out bags" whats the issue because its a boot?


Nope.  I simply found some humor in the fact that you'd ask that question here.

----------


## Rick

Again, I've removed your URL.

----------


## TheZombieHunter

Got your message Rick how do i add a URL to my sig

----------


## Rick

The rule on the forum is you are not allowed to post links to your own site. If we didn't have that rule then the only reason some folks would join is to promote their site. We consider that spam. See my PM.

----------


## TheZombieHunter

Yep i saw it, i understand sorry for any miss understanding before. Can you help me in adding the site to my Sig

----------


## hunter63

Hunter63 saying Hey and Welcome.

Haven't seen any Zombies yet.......end of the month (31st) should be better hunting.....most of ours are pretty small around here, and easy to knock over.........and steal the candy.

----------

